# [Request] Castle Crashers Steam Save Editor



## Lukatorre (Mar 30, 2020)

So, I recently bought castle crashers on steam, I found a complete 100% save file but I can't use it because the save files are tied to users. Can someone make a good save editor to make this file usable, I suck at modding. And don't "Git Gud" me I'm just experimenting with some things.


----------

